

Shrthnd – Convert CSS into shorthand syntax - haniotis
http://shrthnd.volume7.io/

======
haniotis
Hi DN,

We designed and built Shrthnd in just a few days.

Simply input your CSS and shorthand syntax will be used wherever possible.

I'd love to hear your thoughts, comment and feedback. We're also aware of some
bugs. Feel free to open an issue on GitHub.

Thanks! Alex

------
ZeroGravitas
What kind of size reduction do you see in file size for typical sites? Does
gzipping mean you don't see much improvement?

